# bandit 200+ parts



## arbor pro (Jun 23, 2009)

Anybody have a source for aftermarket or used parts for a 93 bandit 200+ chipper? I need an air cleaner bonnet and none of the local implements have the right size and bandit wants $130 for a new one. Is there a brush chipper salvage yard someplace that I could call or does someone have a junk bandit sitting around with a 12" dia bonnet with 3 1/4" throat that they would sell?

thanks.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jun 25, 2009)

donaldson Part Number H000466 








Intake Accessories Product Attributes 
A - Fits OD (Inches): 3.75 
B - Hood Diameter (Inches): 11.5 
C - Height (Inches): 5.13 
D - Added Height (Inches): 3.63 
Weight (Lbs): 0.8 
Product Type Description: INLET HOOD, PLASTIC 
Primary Application: INLET HOOD, PLASTIC, 3.75" OD 


the last time we sold one was for $39.63 the price may have gone up but if you go this link to find a dealer: 
https://dynamic.donaldson.com/webc/WebStore/locator/locator.html


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 26, 2009)

ArborquipSP,

Thanks for the part info and link. I did a google search of the part number and found a place in WI called Superior Diesel who sells it for $25 plus $10 S&H! Much better price than the $130 that those crooks at bandit quoted me for the same part!


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 26, 2009)

So, does anybody know what dealers do with the older units that are not put back into service - do they send them to the recycling yard for crushing so they can continue to sell you the overpriced new parts or do they send them to a salvage center someplace?

It seems that there must be someone in this country that specializes in salvaging tree equipment parts...???


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jun 26, 2009)

Most old machines get sold buy the customer to someone trying to get in to the bussiness. I work for a bandit dealer in california and we dont junk many machines they are usually fixable to turn a profit on. Superior Diesel is the vendor for most chipper manufacturers that use john deere engines they are good to work with. 

Did that part look like the one you need. there are different styles like metal, ones with dust bowls to catch most of the dirt before it gets to the filter, and ones with a fan inside that spins the dirt out of the inlet sometimes called a turbo precleaner. 

Scott


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 26, 2009)

ArborquipSP said:


> Most old machines get sold buy the customer to someone trying to get in to the bussiness. I work for a bandit dealer in california and we dont junk many machines they are usually fixable to turn a profit on. Superior Diesel is the vendor for most chipper manufacturers that use john deere engines they are good to work with.
> 
> Did that part look like the one you need. there are different styles like metal, ones with dust bowls to catch most of the dirt before it gets to the filter, and ones with a fan inside that spins the dirt out of the inlet sometimes called a turbo precleaner.
> 
> Scott



First of all, sorry to bash on bandit if you work for a bandit dealership. 

Second, the part does look like the one I need. Mine is plastic and is just a screened cover with no fat or pre-filter.

Lastly, these machines can't last forever. Eventually, something wears out to the point that the machine is not worth fixing anymore. Yet, some parts would still be salvagable for fixing other machines. I'd sure like to find out if somone out there specializes in taking in the salvage units or if these old chippers just end up in the typical car, truck and farm equipment scrapyards.

Thanks again.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't worry about it it does not bother me when people talk about bandit pricing being high. Its like they double there price sometimes and not other times. I personally don't know of any wreaking yards that have chippers in them. If a machine is junk to us we scrap it (very rare) even in accidents the machine are usually fixable and someone will buy it if priced right. 

Scott


----------

